# [2015] Best Sofa Sleeper



## kds4 (Jul 13, 2015)

We just returned from a stay at Manor Club and I have to give kudos to whomever was responsible for the selection of the sofa sleepers they used for the Sequel units. Unlike the old paper thin mattress with stretched out springs, the sofa sleepers in our unit were more like a futon with a firm foam mattress when folded out. In fact, the comfort was so improved that we couldn't get our 12 year old son to actually sleep in the bed for the first 5 nights we were there. He actually preferred the sofa sleeper.

Has anyone else enjoyed the "Temper-Like" sleep on one of these? How do we get them into all MVCI properties (not to mention the hotels - Hello, Residence Inn ...)?


----------



## klpca (Jul 13, 2015)

kds4 said:


> We just returned from a stay at Manor Club and I have to give kudos to whomever was responsible for the selection of the sofa sleepers they used for the Sequel units. Unlike the old paper thin mattress with stretched out springs, the sofa sleepers in our unit were more like a futon with a firm foam mattress when folded out. In fact, the comfort was so improved that we couldn't get our 12 year old son to actually sleep in the bed for the first 5 nights we were there. He actually preferred the sofa sleeper.
> 
> Has anyone else enjoyed the "Temper-Like" sleep on one of these? How do we get them into all MVCI properties (not to mention the hotels - Hello, Residence Inn ...)?



I'm pretty sure that they have these at Maui Ocean Club (original) and DSVII. They are surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2015)

I think these are the new "standard" that they are using at all resorts when they do refurbishments. We have seen them at Ocean Pointe and Grande Vista in the last year. I haven't slept in them but someone did at Ocean Pointe and she said it was rather comfortable.


----------



## Fairwinds (Jul 13, 2015)

Good news. I've always had to pull the mattress off onto the floor if in use.


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 13, 2015)

They had them at Grand Chateau.  I've been trying to find out who makes them as I want one for my home.


----------



## GreenTea (Jul 14, 2015)

Grande Ocean had the more comfortable foam mattress as well.  My son deemed it far better than Canyon Villas


----------



## Quilter (Jul 15, 2015)

This is a different experience than we had at Ocean Pointe.   Our daughter stayed with us and when we unfolded the bed she and I both laid belly down on it.   Looked at each other and started laughing.   It was rock hard.   She had such a difficult time sleeping on it that I switched with her the next night.   I woke many times having to shift because of the sore spots on hips and knees.   We ended up not unfolding it for the rest of the time and sleeping on the sofa.

The sofa is the worst for sitting and watching t.v.   Cushions are hard and keep slipping out.

Talked to the management and I think they are getting them traded out for new ones.   Similar that they don't have the thin mattress but not all the foam sofas are the same.


----------



## peas (Jul 16, 2015)

StevenTing said:


> They had them at Grand Chateau.  I've been trying to find out who makes them as I want one for my home.



I can't say for sure, but my guess is that the sofa sleepers are from American Leather (http://americanleather.com)

When I was at the American Leather company, I had to go to the back to talk to an employee and incidentally saw a shipment made out to a Marriott Vacation Club (can't recall which one).  

I noticed them at the Hyatts we frequent as well.

HTH


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 16, 2015)

Those look like the older sleeper sofas at the Grand Chateau.  The new ones in the 3rd tower are a little different.  I took pictures of them but they are stuck on my phone.  But these do look like some of the ones they have.The newer ones have a thicker pad.


----------



## TSPam (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi
Marriott Royal Palms have great memory foam pull out sofas. They are deeper as a sofa and so I have to put a pillow behind my back when sitting. Royal palms also has a fold out chair in the second bedroom of the same foam.
Imperial palms still have the old ones with springs in them.


----------



## rpw (Jul 17, 2015)

*KoOlina was also upgraded*

The FIL came with so the kids had to sleep on the pull out.  I kind of felt sorry for them, but then when we opened it, it was very comfortable!


----------



## m61376 (Jul 21, 2015)

StevenTing said:


> They had them at Grand Chateau.  I've been trying to find out who makes them as I want one for my home.



I don't know who makes them for Marriott, but the deluxe memory foam sofabed mattresses at mattressinsider.com are surprisingly good. I did quite a bit of research before buying it from them, and I was very pleasantly surprised. Another nice thing is that they are one of the few companies that have slightly odd sizes- like a true Queen extra-wide, which measures 64"x72"


----------



## luv_maui (Aug 25, 2015)

Currently In the newest tower (Napili) at Maui Ocean club.  The mattress in sofa sleeper really is comfortable.  Nothing beats a real bed of course, but certainly the best sofa sleepy matress I have ever rested on.  Now I feel like my 17 yr old when he arrives will have something acceptable to sleep on.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 25, 2015)

peas said:


> I can't say for sure, but my guess is that the sofa sleepers are from American Leather (http://americanleather.com)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought I responded earlier but I got an email from the Grand Chateau and got a copy of the work order.  The Sofa Sleepers are a custom sofa from American Leather.  You were spot on.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 25, 2015)

I slept on a similar, comfortable sofa bed at Wyndhams Avenue Plaza Resort in New Orleans.. Thanks for posting the name of a company that makes these. I want one for my home.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 25, 2015)

Quilter said:


> This is a different experience than we had at Ocean Pointe.   Our daughter stayed with us and when we unfolded the bed she and I both laid belly down on it.   Looked at each other and started laughing.   It was rock hard.   She had such a difficult time sleeping on it that I switched with her the next night.   I woke many times having to shift because of the sore spots on hips and knees.   We ended up not unfolding it for the rest of the time and sleeping on the sofa.
> 
> The sofa is the worst for sitting and watching t.v.   Cushions are hard and keep slipping out.
> 
> Talked to the management and I think they are getting them traded out for new ones.   Similar that they don't have the thin mattress but not all the foam sofas are the same.



No way is management trading out the foam sofa sleepers for new ones. Someone was pulling your leg. Those sofa sleepers are from the most recent hard refurb. Some of them are very new.

Perhaps you prefer the nasty springs but not me. Not that I love any sofa sleeper but the foam type that Marriott is putting in everywhere is way better than the springs imo.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 25, 2015)

StevenTing said:


> I thought I responded earlier but I got an email from the Grand Chateau and got a copy of the work order.  The Sofa Sleepers are a custom sofa from American Leather.  You were spot on.



Anyone know what they cost? There appear to be many styles on the American Leather website, but you are referred to a local dealer to find out cost. When I checked the website of the closest dealer locally, it said you had to call for a quote.


----------



## Mamianka (Aug 26, 2015)

m61376 said:


> I don't know who makes them for Marriott, but the deluxe memory foam sofabed mattresses at mattressinsider.com are surprisingly good. I did quite a bit of research before buying it from them, and I was very pleasantly surprised. Another nice thing is that they are one of the few companies that have slightly odd sizes- like a true Queen extra-wide, which measures 64"x72"



We live north of NYC and bought ours (for the guest room which is also dual-purpose) at Scott Jordan furniture, in lower Manhattan.  Made at the Brooklyn Navy Yard.  Yes, queen-plus - and comfy - but like many Tempur-type beds, can get warm.  We just ordered a "wicking and cooling" topper (thin but hi-tech) for our king bed in our bedroom - got it from a place that makes ONLY these.  "Feel Cooler" (we got the DUO) from Gilligan and Fernemann.  Just opened the box a few minutes ago, so cannot tell you yet how it works - will get back after a week's trial.  Since we got this mattress in our bedroom last Feb., I have not slept well, and neither has The Boss - mattress is great, but HOT and sticky - so we really hope this works, because I keel over as if narcoleptic every day after lunch.  Crossed fingers . . .


----------



## peas (Aug 27, 2015)

kds4 said:


> Anyone know what they cost? There appear to be many styles on the American Leather website, but you are referred to a local dealer to find out cost. When I checked the website of the closest dealer locally, it said you had to call for a quote.



We bought american leather non-sleeper sofa for the leather.  I thought it was the best value for the price as far as leather sofas went.  I hear it's not on the level of Hancock and Moore, but I don't know.  I'm very happy with mine.  I figure I'll know in 15 years, but by then, I'll be in the mood for a change.  I don't need my sofa to last forever.  This was a few years back, but our leather 3 seater sofa without a sleeper was in the upper 2000's (maybe it was lower 3000.  My recollection is foggy since we bought a few different items at one time.)  I figure this info is better than nothing.  When we went to our local furniture store, the prices were there to see.  I looked at my local dealer's website, and they also say contact them for a quote.

I saw on the website that the comfort sleeper collection is on sale from 8/28 - 9/29.  

I'm pretty good at recognizing american leather, and I've seen it branded at other furniture stores like crate and barrel and my friend in chicago has seen it branded as her furniture store brand as well.

One more thing, I have a twin sleeper sofa from American Leather, and it is extremely heavy.  I mean the non-sleeper sofas I have from American Leather is heavy due to the solid wood frame, but the sleeper sofa that's just a twin size is just as (if not more) heavy than the 3 seater sofa.  If you do get one, be sure you know where you want your heavy sofa bed.


----------



## Mamianka (Aug 27, 2015)

peas said:


> We bought american leather non-sleeper sofa for the leather.  I thought it was the best value for the price as far as leather sofas went.  I hear it's not on the level of Hancock and Moore, but I don't know.




We have a big Hancock and Moore tufted leather sofa in our living room - NOT a sleeper.  It is too deep - front edge to backrest - too be supportive for our backs , and too HOT to sit on without feeling sticky, even with AC on.  So there is it is, in the middle of an otherwise elegant living room - in all its $$$ glory - with a bath towel and two foam back supports on it.  A real decorative arts statement, it is.  And those little dimples (DH has another name for them . . ) all over, attract dust and crumbs (WHO ATE ON THE COUCH???) that you would think that we still had kids here, or pets.  Sorry we ever bought this.  
Mamianka


----------



## peas (Aug 27, 2015)

Mamianka said:


> We have a big Hancock and Moore tufted leather sofa in our living room - NOT a sleeper.  It is too deep - front edge to backrest - too be supportive for our backs , and too HOT to sit on without feeling sticky, even with AC on.  So there is it is, in the middle of an otherwise elegant living room - in all its $$$ glory - with a bath towel and two foam back supports on it.  A real decorative arts statement, it is.  And those little dimples (DH has another name for them . . ) all over, attract dust and crumbs (WHO ATE ON THE COUCH???) that you would think that we still had kids here, or pets.  Sorry we ever bought this.
> Mamianka



I'm laughing at your imagery and so sad for you at the same time.  I can totally see the towel and back support on the sofa with little collection of dust in each tuft.  I can only imagine what it feels like to spend on that sofa to be so frustrated by it.  

We scoured the town trying to get our hands on different Hancock & Moore sofas.  Most of them had a seat height that was too high for me.  A few of them were comfie in terms of seat height but not in terms of style.  We found one that was okay on both look and feel, but the distressed leather squeaked like crazy (presuming it's the treatment).  We never found one in real life that we both loved the feel and look, and we just couldn't put that much down on something sight unseen (especially with so many different leather options), so we gave up and moved to an American Leather sofa that we sat on and both found comfortable & fitting our room style.  We're expecting to replace sooner than later, but the cost savings from the H&M made up for it.  Given you saying that it's hot, I'm glad we didn't go that route.  Sad for your situation, but grateful for the affirmation on our decision.

FYI, if you decide to list on Craigslist & cut your losses, we're in TX & the leather doesn't get hot on the American Leather.  But we have the A/C on more than 1/2 the year.  I hear the cushions on the American Leather sofas give out faster than the H&Ms.  (though for the sleeper sofas, the cushion is entirely different/different firm feel so I don't think that statement applies to them).


----------



## Mamianka (Aug 28, 2015)

peas said:


> I'm laughing at your imagery and so sad for you at the same time.  I can totally see the towel and back support on the sofa with little collection of dust in each tuft.  I can only imagine what it feels like to spend on that sofa to be so frustrated by it.
> 
> We scoured the town trying to get our hands on different Hancock & Moore sofas.  Most of them had a seat height that was too high for me.  A few of them were comfie in terms of seat height but not in terms of style.  We found one that was okay on both look and feel, but the distressed leather squeaked like crazy (presuming it's the treatment).  We never found one in real life that we both loved the feel and look, and we just couldn't put that much down on something sight unseen (especially with so many different leather options), so we gave up and moved to an American Leather sofa that we sat on and both found comfortable & fitting our room style.  We're expecting to replace sooner than later, but the cost savings from the H&M made up for it.  Given you saying that it's hot, I'm glad we didn't go that route.  Sad for your situation, but grateful for the affirmation on our decision.
> 
> FYI, if you decide to list on Craigslist & cut your losses, we're in TX & the leather doesn't get hot on the American Leather.  But we have the A/C on more than 1/2 the year.  I hear the cushions on the American Leather sofas give out faster than the H&Ms.  (though for the sleeper sofas, the cushion is entirely different/different firm feel so I don't think that statement applies to them).



I appreciate your commiseration - but we have the philosophy right now, as we go thru the house "This is the LAST one of these I am ever going to buy!"  We want to to "age in place" (no grandkids, nor will there be) so doing things as WE want them, thinking we will leave here in a pine  box.  Not doing anything for *resale value* - let the next owner worry about it when we are pushing up daisies.  Decided that when ONE of us is left, might move nearer to son and DIL - that's it.  In the meantime - TRAVEL - not just to our Marriotts and their trades, but we have found some other high-end things we love - some run by TAUCK.  We also love opera, classical music concerts (that's our career, after music education), spring training for baseball, brewery tours - yeah, retired life is good - and BETTER when you start it in our fifties!  At home, no kids, grandkids, pets, or plants I care about - so lock the door and get on the plane!  There are things we like in our own community, too - we seldom are gone more than 2 weeks at a clip - but PLANNING is a world of fun, too!  I just plan it from my studio desk - NOT from than darned couch!

Mamianka


----------



## Frank223 (May 14, 2021)

Saintsfanfl said:


> No way is management trading out the foam sofa sleepers for new ones. Someone was pulling your leg. Those sofas are from the most recent hard refurb. Some of them are very new.
> 
> Perhaps you prefer the nasty springs but not me. Not that I love any sofa sleeper but the foam type that Marriott is putting in everywhere is way better than the springs imo.


I think that their sofas are macabre. I visited them 2 years ago..


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 14, 2021)

My problem with sleeper sofas is when I sit on them, the cushions slide forward and I have to get up, push them back, sit, repeat.


----------



## bazzap (May 14, 2021)

We had this debate at Phuket Beach Club.
The previous sofa beds (bed settees, sleeper sofas…?) were OK for sleeping on but very uncomfortable for sitting on.
When the soft goods replacement was due, we created a mock up unit to hold our weekly Owner Forum in to get  feedback and changed the design as a result, in terms of firmness of cushion, depth of cushion…etc
It is impossible to please everyone, but most Owners now agree that the new one is comfortable to sit on as well as to sleep on.


----------



## 5finny (May 16, 2021)

Looks like this thread is mostly from 2015
Does anyone have an opinion as to what the best sleeper sofa is in 2021?


----------

